# [Essentials] Members



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

So, after seeing haflore's standard reply to introduction topics, with a bunch of members in it the newbies should hang around with, I thought of making a full list of members that are friendly, helpful, funny, etc. The kind of people everyone likes.

Haflore could then update that list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, who are your favourite members? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also mention why you like them (eg: I like FAST6191 because he's a very helpful member; or: I like Costello because he owns this place)

EDIT: THE LIST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (in alphabetical order, the number of votes won't be mentioned)
*B-Blue* - funny posts, friendly and helpful
*Brian117* - very nice and friendly
*Domination* - cool, intelligent, funny, great taste in music
*elixirdream* - making lots of cheats, always nice
*granville* - intelligent, posts a lot of interesting (gaming related) news, helpful
*Guild McCommunist* - writes a lot of detailed reviews, intelligent, great at expressing his opinion
*haflore* - friendly to newcomers
*Law* - awesome, great sense of humour
*luke_c* - helpful, makes nice avatars
*MegaAce* - always nice, great at making avatars and signatures
*NeSchn* - very friendly (a lot like Brian117), great drummer
*Noitora* - puts a lot of work in translating games, funny and friendly
*Normmatt* - creating and updating AKAIO, friendly
*Overlord Nadrian* (Hey, that's me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - funny, nice and friendly
*PharaohsVizier* - intelligent, has his own site (DSDatabase), organizes a lot of stuff
*ProtoKun7* - funny, friendly, helpful
*Prowler485* - has more logic than the average temper, funny, helpful
*Raika* - great at making avatars and signatures
*Rockstar* - nice and friendly, but not very helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Rydian* - helpful
*tinymonkeyt* - funny, friendly, cool, does lots of video reviews
*tj_cool* - very helpful in the Wii hacking scene, never angry
*TrolleyDave* - nice to talk to, friendly, great taste in music
*Veho* - very intelligent, friendly and an impeccable sense of humour
Last but not least, kudos go out to *the entire staff (including Former Staff)*! For putting a lot of work in the site, keeping it clean, being helpful, funny, ... Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


If anyone thinks he/she should be in the list, you might not be in cause not enough people voted for you, so push them into voting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, tell me if you want links to the members' profiles.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I like Costello because he owns this place


We have to like him, we have no choice


----------



## prowler (Mar 14, 2010)

Me. For being me.
Also, wasn't there the same thread in the EoF?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Me. For being me.
> Also, wasn't there the same thread in the EoF?


Seriously? I was just about to post that, you must be able to look into the future


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2010)

How about me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who couldn't enjoy being around the great cat boy?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

People, come on, I'm serious, this isn't the EoF. Start posting names of members other than yourself.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 14, 2010)

Me, Revolutionize. Because I'm naturally great.

Guild McCommunist for having lots of opinions. Overlord Nadrian because of his name! Protokun7 because of Bungie and the number 7. ifish for being a helpful member. Panzer Tacticer because he uses logic in a Miles Edgeworth-esque way. Splych for being an FFag and all the mods/admins/supervisors because I'm forced to like them.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> People, come on, I'm serious, this isn't the EoF. Start posting names of members other than yourself.


Alright ^-^
dsrules and Xenon++ are both really helpful kind guys. Both are really helpful in the M3 Scene.
EDIT: Adding DarkWay as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And KingVamp


----------



## prowler (Mar 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> People, come on, I'm serious, this isn't the EoF. Start posting names of members other than yourself.



Tempbot.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 14, 2010)

me nice and helpful at time, cat boy nice and helpful, and Normmatt he just pain awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all translates, rom hackers, dubbers, game makers( homebrew and official) that I do not remember the name of lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> Me, Revolutionize. Because I'm naturally great.
> 
> Guild McCommunist for having lots of opinions. Overlord Nadrian because of his name! Protokun7 because of Bungie and the number 7. ifish for being a helpful member. Panzer Tacticer because he uses logic in a Miles Edgeworth-esque way. Splych for being an FFag and all the mods/admins/supervisors because I'm forced to like them.


Explain what means you by Bungie?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 14, 2010)

For my few months as a member here, I'd say FAST, Prowler, WildWon, and Guild are my top four.

Also, everyone who participates in the PSP section, especially Protokun, Jamstruth and xist.

Just off the top of my head, there are a lot of helpful members here. Also, I couldn't be assed to remember the numbers in people's names but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 14, 2010)

I nominate Rydian and Guild McCommunist.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that Normatt dude. Yeah he's nice. And Overlord Nadrian


----------



## luke_c (Mar 14, 2010)

luke_c is the only worth member to be on this list, but I guess I could fit dice, AceGunman, Costello, mthrnite and Sonicslasher on there aswell


----------



## Davess (Mar 14, 2010)

Hatsu, The funny spammer. :'(


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I nominate Rydian and Guild McCommunist.


I'll see your Guild and Rydian and raise you a tj_cool.


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Atomic Revolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bungie.wikia.com/wiki/Seven

7 explained in the aforementioned webpage.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> We had this exact same thread in the Testing Area/EoF a while back.


  Well, as I already mentioned in a previous post, I didn't know about it (or at least not anymore). Plus, this isn't EoF shit, although some people think/ make it look like it is. This is basically meant to give an example to newbies of how they could (/should?) be in order to be truly accepted by the community.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 14, 2010)

In particular order at all, the members who I seem to chat and bond with the most are:
Brian117
Domination
Hadrian
Toni Plutonij
WildWon
Mthrnite
ifish
silent sniper
Overlord Nadrian

Help me out peeps, I can't think right noaw


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Mar 14, 2010)

NeSchn- Friendly person who helped me pick my first and only flashcart so far
Guild McCommunist- Helps a lot and is pretty smart
Overlord Nadrian- Funny person to talk to
haflore- Created potatoism
outgum- A Nice & funny person
costello-  A Pretty cool person
hop2089- Answers most of my questions
I am r4ymond- Helps me with my acekard and game problems
Smiths- Thanks for Akaio
Normmatt- Thanks for Akaio
And staff because they usally help me with my nooby problems.

Edit:
granville- Intelligent person/poster


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 14, 2010)

These are my favorite member.  

PharaohsVizier (Really nice guy and helps me with any of my questions.
Deltaburnt(Chat with this guy a lot)  Plus he is a genius.
Rockstar( Started to chat with this dude as well)
Thieves Like US(for fixing my DS lite)
Granville( Good guy that always posts releases which is good )
Rayder(Intelligent guy)

And many more I can't think off right now.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2010)

i am going for Overload Nadrian because he got humour


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, everyone, you don't HAVE to mention me, it's okay if you do but I think there's others that deserve much more attention than me. I think elixir's a pretty cool guy, eh makes lots of codes and doesn't afraid of Narin


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 15, 2010)

tj_cool
Overlord Nandrian
DeltaBurnt
WildWon
fgghjjkll
arecus2000
Panzer Tacticer
Hadrian
Guild McComunist

The best of the best.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 15, 2010)

let's see...

raing3
normmatt
elixirdream
narin
rayder
Toni Plutonij
hadrian (wait, is this his current name?)
fgghhjjkkl
mercluke 
shadz 
darth nemesis
dohclude
fa_demion
Noitora
Uzumakijl
Sonicslasher
syko5150

and everyone else except for the spammers(eg.Hatsu) and the noobs(not the newbies, but the noobs and adbot/pornbot and the trolls and flamers)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2010)

Mods/Admins and Normatt are a given, of course.

ProtoKun7 and Prowler485 for having more logic than the average forum poster.
The Pink Cat Boy for getting his paws in everything, but always in an attempt to help.
iFish is helpful.
haflore's helpful.
outgum's pretty damn cool.
r4ymond's nice.
granville!  He's damn smart.
elixir for living the dream.
Rayder 'cause.  Uh.  Rayder.
NOT Overlord Nadrian, for posting multiple profile comments telling me to GTFO. -.-

I partially base it on being non-confrontational, which excludes me from the list. >>;


----------



## Domination (Mar 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave (Nice, friendly and knowledgeable bloke, nice taste in music too. I LOVE YOU DAVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Hadrian (Nice guy, an excellent mod... Oshit, I hope he doesn't see this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Toni Plutonij (Better mod than Hadrian... Sexier too)
Guild McCommunist (He's just too likeable)
NeSchn (During my 2 years here, he's probably one of the friendliest)
Rockstar (Hey, my first friend on the temp! Also pretty friendly, not really that helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Raika (Helpful when you want a sig done or when you want someone to insult)
Brian117(Better dude than rockstar, probably has higher IQ as well. Enjoyable to chat with.)
Overlord Nadrian(Despite being a Belgium Fascist, he's still a nice guy)
FAST6191 (Missing him out in a helpful members list is like denying air! Don't know him well, but he's a wise sage)
elixirdream (Cheat Codes expert!)

Well, this is my list... Haven't really been in the NDS sections for eons... So I don't know who's been helpful or not(I haven't helped any noobs in quite a while too), so yeah, this is just the list of people who I enjoy their presence here.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 15, 2010)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> While your mother may have taught you to avoid picking favourites when it comes to people, the unfortunate truth is that everyone ends up doing it whether they are aware of it or not. Here are a few.
> Linkiboy
> Salamantis
> lilsypha
> ...



+

tinymoneyt
BeatriceTheGolden/ScuberSteve/Scubers/ScoobyDoo


----------



## Sonia (Mar 15, 2010)

I like DanTheManMS,  VeristicalBlaze, and Prowler485. c:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2010)

Where are my minions! And Hadrians, Vulpes, Toni's, WildWons and p1ngpongs!

And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too Dommy!


----------



## redact (Mar 15, 2010)

orc made one of these in testing area ages ago, it is a very bad idea, people just keep mentioning each others names and form a circle jerk :'[


----------



## Monkee3000 (Mar 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave for Prime Minister.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Domination
Raika
Dean
MegaAce
Hadrian
Toni
TrolleyDave
KingDom Blade
DeltaBurnt
Rayder
There are more, ill update this post but everyone mentioned so far is awesome


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2010)

monkee3000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave for Prime Minister.



TrolleyDave approves this sentiment!


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave
Prowler
Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( Even though he gave me a 10% warn for ''being a cunt'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Guild
Overlord Nadrian
Mega Ace
Toni
Law
P1ngpong

And obviously D6K because that guy is just really really great


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 15, 2010)

I nominate Rydian because of his sig...


Oh and NeSchn, because his sig confused the hell out of me.


----------



## personager (Mar 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist and elixrdream


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 15, 2010)

TrollyDave (Really great member, and known for his hospitatlity and his work with KYT) 

FAST6191 (Our Encyclopedia, god id be lost if it weren't for some of your threads and posts in the 360 forum)

tj_cool (helpful, and never flaming, also more of the helpful posters) 

Satangel (long member, still active and posting, i actually enjoy reading your posts)

ElixirDream (despite all the shit he takes, he still is helpful, and one hell of a code maker, kudos to you mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

B-Blue ( for just brining the lulz to all his posts)

Toni (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 making this place "clean")

luke_c (great to have on IRC, also one of the more mature members... also great avatar maker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Also a big hand goes out to all staff and mods 

Long Live GBAtemp


----------



## playallday (Mar 15, 2010)

Brian117 (epic, great to chat with)
NeSchn (a lot like Brian but he's a drummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Toni Plutonij (nice closed minded person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Hadrian (funny?)
WildWon (nice guy, congrats on WildTwo!)
mthrnite (I'm not sure why but his posts always seem a tad funny)
tj_cool ("cool" guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Guild McComunist (helpful)
Sonicslasher (Classical Guitar player!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
FAST6191 (the human Wiki)

Sorry to anyone I forgot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sweet, when did that smiley get added?)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck sake mention WHY you think they're good people! Some are obvious to the regulars, but others just aren't, and new people won't know who to follow anymore...


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 15, 2010)

nobody mentioned me

I like haflore's list I'm on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MegaAce - created both my old and new sig/ava and they're great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Pink Cat Boy - great friend
Elixerdream - awesome person in general
Various other people aswell (some of the regulars mainly)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> nobody mentioned me
> 
> I like haflore's list I'm on it


Like no one mentioned me either


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Like no one mentioned me either


I did.


----------



## prowler (Mar 15, 2010)

Sonia said:
			
		

> I like DanTheManMS,  VeristicalBlaze, and Prowler485. c:


I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you, whoever you are.



Spoiler: Lets get my list rollin'.




Overlord Nadrian
ProtoKun7
Llama Riot (Best newcomer ever)
mrfatso
Rydian
Domination (because he got shoutbox lulz)
Raika
MegaAce
Hadrian
Guildy
danny600kill
B-Blue
FAST6191
TrolleyDave

I'm sure I'm forgetting people.
p.s. Dave, make another KYT


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 15, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 read my post again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hadn't finished righting it when I posted it


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I edited mine a little too


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 15, 2010)

Can only think of a few

Xenon++
Normatt
Another World
Spinal_Cord
Costello


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 15, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>.>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   no one put me in their list ...

Update my first post later...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw you, how did you miss mine


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's my old post but with a few edits and the reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TrolleyDave ( He's British and he seems to post in a lot of the topic I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Prowler ( Helped me quite a bit and always there in the shoutbox for my psp problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( He's my favourite English Mod and who doesn't love him )
Guild ( Great reviews, really helpful )
Overlord Nadrian ( Just generally a great guy, always active in shoutbox )
Mega Ace ( Again active shouter and made my sig and avatar, thanks again )
Toni ( He's radioactive, what else is there to say, he also share the hate for pokemon AP threads )
Law ( Funny guy, UK people rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
P1ngpong ( Helped me quite a lot and is just loved by everyone )

And obviously D6K because that guy is just really really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( The best member ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2010)

I also like Veho for his _Randomicity_.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 15, 2010)

This topic is no place to increase your postcount, one post is enough (except I can post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I will make a list of the members once this topic gets enough replies (6 pages is enough I guess), I will only add those that have a (valid) reason to be added.

Seriously though, no more posts about you being on the list or not, I don't give a shit. And neither does anyone else. You'll be added when I see the need to do so.


----------



## outgum (Mar 15, 2010)

i like toni


----------



## updowners (Mar 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 15, 2010)

Toni, great mod.
and

Ace, what would we do without you?


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 15, 2010)

So much great guys here, can't think of that many but will update the list:
Rockstar - friendly guy
elixirdream - great on IRC, cheat expert
SignZ - I only know him on IRC, don't know what's his forum name, funny, good too chat with
MegaAce - For making my awesome sig and avatar
p1ngpong and Toni - For being Croatian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rydian - Helpful guy
haflore - For being friendly to the newcomers, all the time
Canon Foddr - Very helpful
GuilMcommunist - For having lots of opinons
Normatt - For creating AKAIO and for being so smart to do it
Protokun - Funny flooder

Can't think of more...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok here goes, in numerical order from A to FF with no sense of order of who's my favourite  :

Toni - One of the coolest guys I've ever met and true to the punk philosophy!
p1ngpong - A top guy, wicked sense of humour and just all round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-able.
Vulpes - Very smart guy, always got something interesting to say and a great mate.
Hadrian - Got the classic English sense of humour, knows his shit, friendly and a great bloke.
WildWon - Because he's just fucking awesome!
Dommy - Cool dude, intelligent, funny and pretty good taste in tunes.
Overlord Nadrian - Funny, friendly and a madhead!
dice - Cos he's always cool!
Costello - Cos the few times I've been out of order he's been pretty leniant, and lets face it - he's Costello!
Science - Wicked sense of humour.
Veho - One of the smartest guys I've met, friendly and sense of humour that can't be beat!  Rivalled, but not beat.
Fast6191 - Intelligent, helpful and down right decent bloke.
Densetsu - He's a frikkin ninja, c'mon!
DarkRey - Mad as a fucking hatter!
Mooxzy - Cos you can't have Science without having Mooxzy!
Xcalibur - Friendly, funny and he loves London Town!
Noitora - All round cool guy, friendly and funny.
mthrnite - cos mthr knows best!
Gaisuto - Friendly and helpful guy!
Law - Just an all round awesome guy.
Syzslak - Miss you mate!  Friendly guy, always helpful, kind and a downright decent bloke.
Sonicslasher - Cos he's friendly, talkative and puts up with alot of shit! lol
Minox_IX - Who doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the spy!
Neschn - Cos the guys a legend!
Spikey - For being the tempcast man!  And cos he's cool of course!
TinyMonkeyT - Cos she's cool!
dohclude - For helping me out with DSFCC and for just being a generally cool guy.
Guild McCommunist - Smart dude and an American who's not afraid of Communism!

And sorry to anyone I've forgotten!


----------



## iFish (Mar 15, 2010)

here is my list 

TrolleyDave - because he is awesome, and we chat often 
Vulpes - we chat very often on irc... cool guy...
NeSchnn - once tried to record a segment with him... didn't even get edited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he is a DRUMMER yo
halfor - for being help full to new members.. and helping me out with stuff
Guildy - making GREAT reviews.... we chat once in awhill
VVoltz - for being so funny on tempcast and help full and just plain chatting
p1ngy - just all around helpfull guy
Raika - making cool pictures....
The Pink Cat Boy - he is just so cool and funny nice to chat with.... and is open to talk about ANYTHING....
-Josh - for helping me record a segment once
-Granville - sheep loving guy.... he is just fun to joke around with and talk to
- elixardream- when i was a new member.. he helped me with all my problems.
-Atomic Revolutio (editing my windows 7 review... and being radioactive *cough*like toni*cough*

if i forgot anybody i'm sorry!!! 
and most of my reasons are bland


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> -Granville - *goat* loving guy.... he is just fun to joke around with and talk to
> - elix*i*rdream- when i was a new member.. he helped me with all my problems.



fix'd


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not necessarily gonna post a list of people I like, but a list of the most helpful members.


FAST6191 - He has a very broad area of knowledge and helps out (Usually with big, blocky paragraphs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Densetsu3000 - Cool guy. He made the popular English translation of Moonshell 2 :yayds:
p1ngpong - He is a witty guy that makes reasonable posts.
Spikey - He is Spikey
Another World - HOMEBREW NEWS!
xzxzero - Epic Wii hacking guide
Depravo - Smart guy.

Also, most of the mods. They be moderatin' this bitch.


----------



## haflore (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, I didn't think that this would happen..




			
				Davess said:
			
		

> Hatsu, The funny spammer. :'(
> I had him for a while, then he got banned
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, I didn't think anyone would actually suggest me..Is this just because I was helping your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway thank you!


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok here we go, this is quite tough when you start to think about it, but for me i would like to start with:

Dean/Prowler... The 1st member here to welcome me to the temp, very friendly guy (i think he's lost his perch to haflore in the intro thread now tho.

Rocky and Dommy... for the same reasons as prowler, friendly guys. 

Guild.... for all the work he puts into the temp, e.g his reviews, games of the month, to name only 2.  Dunno where he finds all the time he puts in here, anyway, i think he should call himself Guild McColumnist, nice work Guild m8

MegaAce.... another friendly guy and such talent with avatars and sigs, a big thank you Ace for my avatar and sig.

Protokun.... this guy makes me smile a lot after reading his posts, a funny guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rayder... always an informative and intelligent post from Rayder, as with Guild, when Rayder makes a post i'm usually straight in to read what he has to say.

I have picked out the members who obviously have made an impact on me, i wish i could mention you all here at the temp, but Overlord would be biting at my heels.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 16, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Protokun - Funny flooder
> 
> QUOTE(Jackthelad @ Mar 16 2010, 05:05 AM) Protokun.... this guy makes me smile a lot after reading his posts, a funny guy...


Haha, thank you


----------



## prowler (Mar 16, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Dean/Prowler... The 1st member here to welcome me to the temp, very friendly guy (i think he's lost his perch to haflore in the intro thread now tho.



lol, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And nah, I stopped. If I continue I'll beat him, hands down


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 16, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't think that this would happen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just that every time there's a newcomer, you're the first person I think of


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadrian, Toni Plutonij, Prowler485, Protokun7 for being plain awesome.
Overlord Nadrian for being friendly, and for being just as desperate as I am 


DarkWay for being helpful
Hatsu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haflore for a charm offensive so he'll add me to his grand list of people to stay close to when you're new here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rockstar for being unbanned
elixirdream for helping out with the cheats.
Rydian  for being a furry
CannonFoddr for being helpful
GuildMcCommunist for his reviews and sarcasm.
Normatt for making AKAIO
Nadoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for being so funny XD
Demonbart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you, captain obvious

Oops, forgot to mention the reason why I liked them. Now fix'd


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 16, 2010)

Only 3 votes for me!? Grrrr, me angry. It seems like I need to post in off topic more often, only people active in the DS forums seem to know me >.>

Anyways I nominate:
PharoahsVizier
Rockstar
Jakob95
Guild
Densetsu

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## playallday (Mar 16, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Did I miss anybody?


Yes, you missed me!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 16, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I don't know you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The forum really seems to be segregated by Wii regulars, DS regulars, and off topic regulars. I'm more of a DS regular, but I might start posting in off topic a little more.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy crap, if I put everyone you guys mentioned in the list, it's going to be incredibly long... I might pick only the best of the best to make sure the list isn't too long. Or else I'll go for the people that get the most votes.

I'll see about that though, for now, I'll just try to 'extract' the reasons for adding someone from your posts, as some aren't very clear, or are jut not there.

I've made a list of the members mentioned on the first 4 pages of the topic, together with the amount of votes, so please don't edit your posts anymore, if you think someone else should be added or you want to explain why you want him/her/it added, post it in a new post and say you already posted the name, and now you mention the reason.

Go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Every post has now been registered in my notepad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more edits of those posts now.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Holy crap, if I put everyone you guys mentioned in the list, it's going to be incredibly long... I might pick only the best of the best to make sure the list isn't too long. Or else I'll go for the people that get the most votes.
> 
> I'll see about that though, for now, I'll just try to 'extract' the reasons for adding someone from your posts, as some aren't very clear, or are jut not there.
> 
> ...



Or just add people you know are awesome...like me :3


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadrian - Very funny, knows loads of games
Minox_IX - Great TF2 player, deserves a lot of respect for organising the TF2 nights
Costello - For owning this wonderful site
Ace Gunman - For owning this wonderful site
shaunj66 - For owning this wonderful site
Guild McCommunist - Reviews + coming games, really interesting. Also has an opinion and can express that opinion well.
p1ngpong - Super funny, definitely on par with Hadrian on that
Narin - Cheating god
tj_cool - Knows everything about Wii hacking, helpt building CSG
FAST6191 - Knows so much about so many different things, and his posts must take a long time to make because they are always so long and detailed.
Rayder - Knows a lot of old school games
DjoeN - Just top guy, knows a lot about flashcarts and just general gaming hardware.
Overlord Nadrian - Belgian guy, funny and makes some good topics
Sinkhead - Old glory, PMed a lot with him
JPH - Thanks for the temper post
War - Knows loads of games, and doesn't only know them but also plays them and can give an opinion on any game!
elixirdream - Cheat Codes Expert
Toni Plutonij - awesome pics!
PharaohsVizier - Knows a lot about everything and has built a nice site. Also organizes loads of shit, respect!
Thieves like us - You must shit money, you give away so much!
dice - Old member, but still here and posting useful things
Lee79 - Fellow gaming partner, first GBAtemp member I shot (virtually that is)
Maikel Steneker - Just a great member overall, not so active here, but he really knows a lot 
leemufc - Fellow Man U fan
Thug4L1f3 - Haven't forgotten you, too bad you quit, but still thanks for all the releases and news you posted!
Rockstar - Friendly, and got unbanned
alidsl - Soccer fan, enjoy his posts in the soccer thread
luke_c - Always nice to find a fellow soccer fan here
nicky041192 - Has a good opinion on things, likes soccer too
Gaisuto - Hardcore gamer, glad to know there are still people that just game on GBAtemp
WiiPower - Just like tj_cool, knows a shit load of Wii hacking and is/was a positive spammer


----------



## Zalda (Mar 16, 2010)

hadriano (knows all, sees all, does all)
satangel (nice and different sigs, knows a lot and very friendly)
war (nice opinion on all kind of 'shovelware')
narin (cheats!!!!)

all i can thnk of honestly....


----------



## House Spider (Mar 16, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> Hatsu, The funny spammer. :'(


He posted like 40 times a day which kinda got annoying. :\

Edit: Page six make with a list!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 16, 2010)

Nadrian, get your final list on the front page so we can request this to be stickied.


----------



## House Spider (Mar 16, 2010)

In the Introduction section too so newer members will find it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, I'll make it look nice, it might take a while so expect it later on today or maybe tomorrow.

BTW, I'll leave out members with only 1, 2 and maybe 3 votes, unless they really deserve it.

LIST UPDATED


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm not on the front page. I'll have to kill...I mean...have a chat with some of the people ahead of me...

>.>
.>

Anyways, I think we should PM the mods or post a topic in the forums suggestions forum about stickying this.


----------



## iFish (Mar 18, 2010)

Nadrian.... I AM NOT ON YOUR LIST!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 18, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Nadrian.... I AM NOT ON YOUR LIST!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


This, also why aren't I on it ;_;?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Only 1 more vote and I have 4 votes! Come on guys!


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nobody likes me


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Nobody likes me


I like you


----------



## iFish (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 vote DeltaBurnt!!


----------



## redact (Mar 18, 2010)

to make this fair, we should also be allowed to use a -1 as well so i'll go with...

-1DeltaBurnt : for caring more about status thes genuinely helping people



			
				DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Only 1 more vote and I have 4 votes! Come on guys!



edit: taipoez


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 for The Pink Cat Boy.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am of no importance here at the temp *sob*.... Just kidding! I havent been very active and I'm too dumb to use IRC. Dont expect to be on the list. But cool members so far.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 TROLLEYDAVE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1 DINOFAN01


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> to make this fair, we should also be allowed to use a -1 as well so i'll go with...
> 
> -1DeltaBurnt : for caring more about status thes genuinely helping people
> 
> ...



I'm a dude, so I obviously have a big ego :3

-1 mercluke: For -1'ing me.
See how this system is flawed?

As a side note: I was kidding with most of that last post. It'd be cool to be an essential gbatemp member, but I'm not going to beg or go "Come on vote for me, gogogogogogo" in a serious manner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and, didn't you already vote before, Jakob?


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 Boxshot.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> +1 Boxshot.



Put it all in one post, you're going to clutter the topic up :\


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could vote for more than one member.


----------



## Issac (Mar 18, 2010)

aww no one likes me ^^


I want to say: Psyfira because she's friendly and a great artist
Costello for obvious reasons, FAST6191 because he knows what he's talking about, ALL THE TIME
mthrnite because he's just awesome and experienced


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 18, 2010)

i have the urge to +1 everybody in the list,but that's no fun =P wait.....where the eff is Toni?!?!?! Sure,he wasn't nice to me at first, but you gotta say,that hes pretty damn awesome.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> i have the urge to +1 everybody in the list,but that's no fun =P wait.....where the eff is Toni?!?!?! Sure,he wasn't nice to me at first, but you gotta say,that hes pretty damn awesome.



...

+999 Toni

and if I can't do that then just +1 him, he deserves a +5 at least (for all the forum work he's done lately).


----------



## Rydian (Mar 18, 2010)

+255 toni?


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 18, 2010)

+9999999999999999 to toni

I kno Im new... but i have already seen all the hard work he does to get the trolls in the basket


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Nadrian, get your final list on the front page so we can request this to be stickied.


I don't understand why this needs to be stickied. >.<
It can almost be classified as EOF material. (Sorry guys, but we've already been through this before).

EGO/EPEEN BOOSTING THREAD GO!


----------



## redact (Mar 18, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this^
:3


----------



## outgum (Mar 18, 2010)

not a single outgum *SIIIIIIIGGGGGGHHH

Normatt is the man.
And so is arghargh200, for being noob at pokemon so i can pwn him


----------



## Rydian (Mar 18, 2010)

Is my post invisible? D:


----------



## Elritha (Mar 18, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true. New members will soon know who is helpful without this, and will probably get on better with other members not listed here, different people, different interests and all.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 18, 2010)

The Pink Catboy, BeatriceTheGolden, me. Yup.


----------



## ericling (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 for Rockstar and elixirdream
You both should share. so is 0.5 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Spoiler









 mm. I am not in the list! AH!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Guild McCommunist
+1 Law
+1 MegaAce™ *(Nadrian, you linked to "megaace", not MegaAce™)*
+1 Overlord Nadrian
+1 Rydian
+1 tj_cool
+1 Veho

And aww crap, it's in the EoF now. (So +1 Hatsu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Ego is the most powerful tool for trolling...errr...I mean...helping!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

What the fuck is my topic doing here D:


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What the fuck is my topic doing here D:



Bwahahaha! They realized how flawed the system mercluke came up with and moved it to EoF.

Way to go mercluke D:


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doesn't matter anyomre since it's in the EoF.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter anyomre since it's in the EoF.



What? EoF is the best forum ever. You *want* it to be in EoF.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this thread was serious business.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it actually was.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unlikely, because then it wouldn't be in EoF.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was in GOTC before it was moved.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

I was joking


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I was joking


Of course! You would joke, ONLY BECAUSE THIS IS THE EoF!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Spoiler


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

....

.....

.......

No u


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 19, 2010)

join now for free roms!


----------



## playallday (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn, posts get removed now for just being boring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can see my post count dropping by the second...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 21, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Damn, posts get removed now for just being boring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posts aren't counted in EoF :\


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Not boring enough_


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

This post might not be removed by a moderator.
_Reason: n_n_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Nadrian, the reason is too close to the removal notice._


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> _Reason: Nadrian, the reason is too close to the removal notice._


Not on Chrome
And yours is too far in both FireFox and Chrome


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2010)

This post was removed by *Minox_IX*_Reason: This is how it's supposed to look like_


----------



## prowler (Mar 22, 2010)

Cheater.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

I checked Chrome, it looks fine here on both.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 22, 2010)

It is my DUTY to make it to that list!!! 

**trip and fall**

crap!

Edit: I forgot

+1 to

Guild
Law
Protokun
Rockstar
DeltaBurnt
Hatsu (what the F**k!)

I'm forgetting one 

Edit2: I remember it's Rydian!!!


----------



## Law (Mar 22, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, so if you make a post and it gets removed _you lose postcount_!


----------



## playallday (Mar 22, 2010)

This post was removed by *test*

_Reason: nope, doesn't look right to me..._


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 22, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> +1 to
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



+1 for me!



Spoiler












This post hasn't been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Awesomeness at it's finest_


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Cheater.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 22, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely epic.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, that's super-cool, guys!  Hold on a sec I wanna' see if I can get the forum to say my name!

<img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/2u8dwdc.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/97990/empty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Hunh, it told me I can't post any more images in a single post, so it's unfinished... that doesn't look like my name, though...


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 23, 2010)

You can perfectly make it without using the blank smilies though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler

































But this is getting Off topic
(Then again, it's the EOF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You can perfectly make it without using the blank smilies though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gore (Mar 23, 2010)

i quit


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

When I did it with spaces it auto reformatted it and put it all in a line.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> When I did it with spaces it auto reformatted it and put it all in a line.
> Use CODE






	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	






	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	






	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	



	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	




Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
		
	


 at the video.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh.

I knew html had that, but not bbcode.


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Y I NO HEAR!?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably because Nadrian isn't here to keep the thread updated.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 8, 2011)

*shows his member* amidoinitrite?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Probably because Nadrian isn't here to keep the thread updated.


Well, even if he were...


----------

